# Charter Cable drops ESPN News



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

A full page ad in Connecticut newspapers from Charter Communications says that ESPN has put "ESPN NEWS" on a satellite not available to Charter unless Charter spends alot to be able to receive it. Because their customers have told them cost is the most important issue, they will be dropping that channel with no replacement anticipated.

But more interesting, on radio, in a taped interview a "spokesman" said that "Dish network" had also recently dropped an ESPN channel for "similar reasons." It was never said that the channel was quite quickly reinstated. I would also think losing ESPN NEWS is more of a lose to sports fans than the CLASSIC channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And to add insult to injury...
------------------------------------

*Charter Customers See Rate Hike *
According to press reports, some Belleville, Ill., customers with Charter may pay as much as $8.15 more a month this coming fall for service. The rate increase, as high as 21.6 percent in some communities around the Illinois town, may see the cost of expanded basic jump to $45.85 beginning Sept. 1. In addition, about 2,000 customers with Charter's cable modem Internet service in Madison are facing rate increases.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

